# Sure Klean restoration HD alternatives



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey guys, looking for a way to get atmospheric pollution off of brick. i was intending to use Sure Klean restoration HD, which is a special order at my local supplier, no big deal, how much is a gallon? $50, Ok I'll make the order if I get the contract. get the contract, not a big one, just a days work + materials. Go to order the Sure Klean and am now told that they can only get it in 5 gal tubs, cost $225, my contract isn't worth a whole lot more. I've been looking around for other products and so far have come up empty. Can't pressure wash or blast with anything.

Any ideas for a poultice? Anyone used any competing products?

Thanks in advance

Sean


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

TSP and bleach is the best there is for carbon, cheap too.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Muriatic acid solution and pressure washer. Lots of scrubbing as well.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

No, Mr Italian, wrong answer in all respects.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I tried the restoration cleaner and was sorely disappointed. Hundred year old building with lots of buildup. I was expecting a big change in the appearance. 

I could not tell the difference in what I treated and what i just washed with water. 

That was several years ago and since then I have had great results with a lot of other products from Prosoco, but I have not tried the restoration cleaner again. Still have half a gallon that you can have if you want it.:thumbup:

Sherwin Williams can order whatever you want in whatever quantities you want, just have to pay the shipping. 

I would give the home remedy a try that TS suggested, I bet it can't do worse.

And Ignore the Italian on this one, the acid and pressure wash is way too aggressive for old brick. The pressure wash drives the acid in and it slowly comes back out over a long time leaving a white residue. Not cool at all.

One more note on all of Prosoco product. They have great documentation and spec sheets and the closer you follow the guidlines for application the more likely you will succeed with the product, so read up on the recommended procedures before you start.:thumbsup:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Comes in three grades,...light duty, reg, and HD...sure you weren't using light duty because the HD moves a lot of stains. I use it exclusively and it's the go to chemical for this purpose.

Trying to remember if my local supplier carriers gallons or not. I don't think they do with the restoration cleaners.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Paraffin dissolves soot, even industrial. It was also mixed with soot to soot wash new buildings in London, although stains are used now.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

yea but where did you guys see that its old brick?

In all respects most of masonry cleaners have acid in it one way or another.

EDIT nvrmind just saw that dom cant pressure wash it.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, i like the TSP idea. Cheap and readily available. 

Parrafin sounds OK to me too. I'm not real familiar with it. It's a soft wax correct? It's found in diesel fuel and they also make/made candles from it. How do you apply it? If it's a petroleum product I'll have to make sure that it's ok to use.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

TheItalian204 said:


> yea but where did you guys see that its old brick?
> 
> In all respects most of masonry cleaners have acid in it one way or another.


I guess i didn't say that it's old brick, but it is. I did say that I couldn't use a pressure washer.


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> Ok, i like the TSP idea. Cheap and readily available.
> 
> Parrafin sounds OK to me too. I'm not real familiar with it. It's a soft wax correct? It's found in diesel fuel and they also make/made candles from it. How do you apply it? If it's a petroleum product I'll have to make sure that it's ok to use.


It's a fuel that they used to use in old lamps, such as those that were used for roadworks at night. Candles can also be made from it. When it burns it gives off a lot of soot.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Stu, would that be what we call kerosene in the US?


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Stu, would that be what we call kerosene in the US?


Not too sure on that one Tinstaafl


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

Pretty close to kerosene I always thought. TSP and Bleach take off soot and organics, are cheap, safe to work with and do not hurt anything else around you (other than as an overall environmental pollutant, treat it as such).


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

I have heard that high grade biodiesel is very reactive and will clean a lot of pollution stains. I am talking about 100% biodiesel that is made from used fryer oil. I have heard that it will take the paint off your truck, the grime off your grill and graffiti off the wall, but I have never tried it. It is definitely different than petroleum based fuel. 

You would have to find someone that makes it. It is mostly a cottage industry of individuals that like to make their own fuel and save a few bucks. (at the expense of a considerable amount of time.) 

Of course you would have to test in small area's first, so not sure how practical and the run off would probably be considered hazardous. 

As far as SuperSeal's comment, I will check the jug and see if it mentions any degree of concentration.


----------



## TheItalian204 (Jun 1, 2011)

Parafin is flammable...grandma used to use it to heal joint pain btw...napkins soaked in it were put on joints...i tried that couple of times...minus the oily smell...it helps.


----------



## Fundi (Jan 5, 2009)

Parafin is Kerosene.

I use it all the time to clean greasy parts. (Which I am told is dangerous, illegal, and so on. PLEASE DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK those of you who put 7" blades on 3" grinders)

Which makes me think you could also use citrus cleaners , as citrus cleans grease almost as well as kerosene. More expensive but smells a bit better.

Stuart, how do they then get the parafin off the bricks ? or it eventually evaporates?

The real solution which no one wants to hear is pollute less.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

No Kerosene and paraffin are not the same. i know this from my diesel addiction (forums not the actual fuel) Kerosene is a very "dry" fuel compared to diesel, one of the things in diesel that adds a lot of BTU's and greasiness is the Parrafin . Kerosene also works very well in the winter because it won't "gel" up like summer, no2, diesel. The thing in No 2 diesel that gels is the parrafin. Kerosene contains no paraffin. On that I'm sure.

I took someones advice onetime and tried to clean some old caulking stains off brick with diesel one time. It smeared it all around and made a big mess. Plus the bricks ended up stinking like diesel. No good.

You can buy Bio diesel at a few outlets in the ciity, I can't see it acting much different that dino diesel. 

I'm going to try the TSP. Safe and I think the feds (agriculture canada contract) would balk at using a petroleum based product on their building


----------



## stuart45 (Oct 7, 2009)

Fundi said:


> Stuart, how do they then get the parafin off the bricks ? or it eventually evaporates?.


Usually wash it off with water and detergent. I only ever used it on old fireplaces.
Old buildings are usually left dirty here. The grime is seen as Historical patina. New work is often made to look dirty.
http://www.historicbrick.org/techniques.html


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Leaving old work alone is quite typical here too, but in this case there was a small shed type building that was torn down and where it was hasn't been washed by rain since it was put up, making it stand out like a sore thumb


----------

